
Show HN: TabNine Local – deep code completion on your laptop - jacob-jackson
https://tabnine.com/blog/local
======
gitgud
TabNine is awesome, I use this everyday and am always very impressed by the
autocomplete suggestions, regardless of Language or context.

Seems I cannot install this Local version though...

 _> TabNine Local is unavailable because your CPU does not support FMA
instructions._

------
fiatjaf
Hey, I'm using TabNine, but how do I get TabNine Cloud? I didn't even know
there was TabNine Cloud!

------
pzmarzly
After you enter email, it says you signed up for "Cloud beta", not Local beta,
but it's the same thing (you get free access for both for now). There seem to
be about 2 minute delay in e-mail delivery right now.

~~~
jacob-jackson
Thanks, this should be fixed shortly.

------
nmussy
There's an issue with the History API, clicking from the posted link to
another one on the navbar replaces the state instead of pushing it, making it
impossible to go back

